# 4 way HDD switcher



## arg-ist (Aug 5, 2014)

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hi
As  a new member , ı want to beginn  with a mini worklog

I know most of my friends are using  3-4 HDD s  as storage. Working all of them  creates problems;

Life of the HDDs ,heat problems  and  noise…

At a Project ı wanted to use an HDD switcher for 4 HDD s. but  ı could find only for 2 HDD s.








I made  an HDD switcher for 4 HDDs.

A 5.25  box  with 3mm plexi






Holes for switches and leds on the front cover  and holes  for molex at back with lazer cut. Letters  laser engraving.













All wirings on a little pertinax








Before closing the box








Added  4 leds and  4  sleeved  sata power cable.














Finished..








I can select 1. HDD










Or  one of  2nd -3 rd or  4 th HDD ..

I can make combinations of  f










                              FİNAL


OTHER WORKLOGS


Grapich Equaliser display

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/graphic-equaliser-display.203871/

900 D  MMT CASE

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/900-d-mmt-case.204028/

12 Angry Men  900 D  Case

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/12-angry-men-900-d-case.203915/

TRANSFORMER

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/transformer.204111/




only mini worklogs at hot AUGUST days.. it is better to work at beach






Greetings from Fethiye /Turkey     arg-ist


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 5, 2014)

What are you trying to accomplish by doing this? Keeping drives spinning doesn't kill them nearly as quickly as spinning them back up regularly as it requires a lot more work and power to get something not moving up to speed than keeping something at a particular speed. The only good reason I see is to reduce heat and power consumption but those are non-issues if you just keep the drives spun up. To keep 5 drives and 2 SSDs active costs something like 20 watts, it's really not a lot.


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 5, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> What are you trying to accomplish by doing this? Keeping drives spinning doesn't kill them nearly as quickly as spinning them back up regularly as it requires a lot more work and power to get something not moving up to speed than keeping something at a particular speed. The only good reason I see is to reduce heat and power consumption but those are non-issues if you just keep the drives spun up. To keep 5 drives and 2 SSDs active costs something like 20 watts, it's really not a lot.



that is the reason; my first sentences...

I know most of my friends are using 3-4 HDD s as storage.

they are used as storage . it is not necessary  to work with all them . I can select  the necessary one..


----------



## digibucc (Aug 5, 2014)

right but the point is you can just plug them in and select the necessary one anyway, and not have to power them off or on independently, ever. there is simply no technical reason to do this, as the problems you listed are minimal compared to the damage eventually caused by turning a drive on or off multiple times every day.

that being said, you did an awesome job. very good work I just disagree with the necessity of it.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 5, 2014)

digibucc said:


> right but the point is you can just plug them in and select the necessary one anyway, and not have to power them off or on independently, ever. there is simply no technical reason to do this, as the problems you listed are minimal compared to the damage eventually caused by turning a drive on or off multiple times every day.
> 
> that being said, you did an awesome job. very good work I just disagree with the necessity of it.



You summed up my feelings as well, even if it didn't come out that way. I have 9 spinny disks in my house, 5 in my tower, 4 in my server and the only time any of them power down is if the machine turns off. The 4 in my server all have over 30k hours on time and they're all going strong still. The drives in my tower have between 10k and 4k on hours but I treat them the same way; always spinning.


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 5, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> You summed up my feelings as well, even if it didn't come out that way. I have 9 spinny disks in my house, 5 in my tower, 4 in my server and the only time any of them power down is if the machine turns off. The 4 in my server all have over 30k hours on time and they're all going strong still. The drives in my tower have between 10k and 4k on hours but I treat them the same way; always spinning.



of corse it is your choice..I respect you.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 5, 2014)

Very neat work, looks good.


----------



## xpserkan (Mar 31, 2015)

@arg-ist Thank you.


----------

